# Sedona:  Which resort(s)



## Judy (Jun 21, 2012)

We're planning a trip to Arizona next summer and would like to stay in Sedona for a week.  There are so many choices and so many weeks available right now, that I'm having trouble narrowing down the options. All of the TUG reviewed resorts have good ratings.

We're going to Arizona mostly to see the scenery.  Don't care much for shopping, which I understand is big entertainment in Sedona.  We'd prefer a quiet resort to one with lots of children's activities going on (We won't have any children with us). We like national and state parks, archeological sites, hiking, biking, horseback riding and scenic drives. Location is more important to us than resort amenities.

We can exchange through RCI, II, or DAE.   In RCI, we can exchange into anything that's available.  In II, our deposit won't usually get us top quality resorts.

Any suggestions?


----------



## ctscribe (Jun 21, 2012)

*Try Villas Poco Diablo*

Nice quiet place with a stream running on the property. one bedrooms. 

Nestled in a secluded creek side setting, Villas at Poco Diablo welcomes you to lush green landscapes serenaded by the sounds of nearby Oak Creek. Play a round on the willow-shaded golf course, cook up barbecue fun on our scenic outdoor patio or unwind in your luxurious villa with private whirlpool and fireplace. Sedona offers vacation enjoyment - from exciting area tours to unique shopping and dining experiences.

1-866-4MY-VACATION (1-866-469-8222)


----------



## nightnurse613 (Jun 21, 2012)

A beautiful setting, relatively quiet, better than average accommodations - Arroyo Robles.


----------



## gnipgnop (Jun 21, 2012)

I second the Arroyo Robles Resort in Sedona.  It is located right in town and you can walk to most places like shops and restaurants.  We stayed there two times and loved it.  The units are large, clean and very comfortable.  The orientation on Monday morning had venders from most of the tour companies there showing and telling of what is available.  There was so much to do that we could of stayed another week.  Also, the pools (indoor/outdoors) and the area surrounding it was excellent.  You will not be sorry if you chose this resort.


----------



## Rent_Share (Jun 21, 2012)

We enjoyed Sedona Summit


----------



## Deb from NC (Jun 21, 2012)

We loved Arroyo Roble.  Huge, comfortable units..great location and beautiful grounds. We also prefer quieter resorts (it's just the 2 of us) and
it was perfect for us.   
Deb


----------



## PamMo (Jun 21, 2012)

We try to get to Sedona every year, because it really is a special place. We don't shop. We hike in the morning, have a late lunch, head off on another trail in the afternoon, have dinner, sleep, wake up early the next morning and repeat. We never get tired of Red Rock country - the scenery never fails to take my breath away.

We usually stay in town, because when we get home from hiking, we don't want to drive somewhere to eat. Last time we were farther out at Sedona Summit - and it worked out great (there are trail heads very close to the resort). I think anywhere in Sedona would be fine. I would not want to stay in Oak Creek, though. It's just too far away for us. You've been given good recommendations so far. Other walkable to downtown timeshares are Hyatt's Pinon Pointe at the "Y"  - good location and nice units (some of the lower units are dark, though). Los Abrigados on Oak Creek next door to the Talaquepaque shopping center, which is great, but the units are older. Going west of town, I'd recommend Sedona Springs with their nice big units, or Sedona Summit.

Have a wonderful vacation!


----------



## PStreet1 (Jun 21, 2012)

On our last trip, we stayed at Sedona Springs, and loved it.  The units are enormous, and the resort is lovely--and very quiet.  We've stayed at Sedona Summit a couple of times, also, and we've also stayed in hotels in the area.  For a summer visit, you should be able to get pretty much whatever you want.


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 21, 2012)

Another  for Arroyo Roble.  It's not extravagant, but it's clean, comfortable, and quiet.  Close to everything in town, but just as easy for getting out of town.

Dave


----------



## Judy (Jun 22, 2012)

The clear favorite is Arroyo Roble with Sedona Summit and Sedona Springs the runners up and Hyatt's Pinon Pointe at the Y and Los Abrigados on Oak Creek recommended for their locations.  I don't know about the Villas at Poco Diablo.  Its description sounds like advertizing literature rather than a personal opinion.

So I'm off to rci.com and intervalworld.com to see what I can find. 

Thank you, everybody.


----------



## eal (Jun 23, 2012)

Villas of Sedona is a sister resort of Sedona Springs, located next door to each other.  VOS is a great place to stay as well.


----------



## nightnurse613 (Jun 23, 2012)

Yes, we own at Villas of Sedona and love staying there (obviously).  It is a very small resort adjacent (connected by the parking lot) to Sedona Springs - in fact SS handles the actual check in. My only complaint is that the bedrooms in both our units are upstairs!


----------



## cgeidl (Jun 23, 2012)

*Sedona can be hot*

We live in AZ nearPhoenix but go tomSedona March or April. Enchantment resort is the best by Far. Hyatt second,Ridge or Summit next.You can,t exchange for the Enchantment but go there for a scrumptious Sunday brunch.Sedona is beautiful .For summer if too hot drive up the hill to Flagstaff.15degrees less.


----------



## retailman (Jun 24, 2012)

We bought one of the extra vacations at Sedona Summit for Oct from RCI. It looked like a
great place, Only concern is the resort is DRI. I guess it will be okay not being a owner. Lookin forward since this will be our first trip. Plan on making
a side trip to Tombstone.


----------



## Rent_Share (Jun 24, 2012)

Sedona -> Tombstone is a 600 Mile "Side Trip"

When I stayed at Summit it was free as an additional gift to sit through our *Last* presentation. The paper work was clear no additional inquisitions/presentations were required , however the Diamond people tried to book us for our mandatory tour as a condition of registering


----------



## mshatty (Jun 24, 2012)

Wyndham Sedona is large and comfortable.


----------



## retailman (Jun 24, 2012)

By side trip, I meant coming from home to Sedona down I10.


----------



## Rent_Share (Jun 24, 2012)

retailman said:


> By side trip, I meant coming from home to Sedona down I10.


 

 Was assuming you were flying into Phoenix  :ignore:


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Jun 24, 2012)

retailman said:


> We bought one of the extra vacations at Sedona Summit for Oct from RCI. It looked like a
> great place, Only concern is the resort is DRI. I guess it will be okay not being a owner. Lookin forward since this will be our first trip. Plan on making
> a side trip to Tombstone.



I don't know why you would be concerned it is DRI.  DRI has great resorts - many in Sedona.  The Summit is absolutely beautiful.   The units are spacious.  You will have an excellent time there.


----------



## Corinne1123 (Jun 24, 2012)

retailman said:


> We bought one of the extra vacations at Sedona Summit for Oct from RCI. It looked like a
> great place, Only concern is the resort is DRI. I guess it will be okay not being a owner. Lookin forward since this will be our first trip. Plan on making
> a side trip to Tombstone.



We will be travelling to Sedona and staying at the Summit in two weeks.  Is there a problem if you don't own there?

Also, we are flying into Phoenix.  I thought Tombstone was near Phoenix - have to look at the atlas again.


----------



## Rent_Share (Jun 24, 2012)

pgnewarkboy said:


> I don't know why you would be concerned it is DRI.


 

IMHO - DRI is second only to Wastegate, if you allow yourself to be corralled into a presentation


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 24, 2012)

Arroyo Robles worked out great for us, too!


----------



## PStreet1 (Jun 24, 2012)

Corinne1123 said:


> We will be travelling to Sedona and staying at the Summit in two weeks.  Is there a problem if you don't own there?
> 
> Also, we are flying into Phoenix.  I thought Tombstone was near Phoenix - have to look at the atlas again.



It's 165-180 miles from Phoenix--depending on where you are in Phoenix.


----------



## Judy (Jun 24, 2012)

We exchanged into Arroyo Roble.   Thank you all for your help.


----------



## Rent_Share (Jun 24, 2012)

Corinne1123 said:


> Also, we are flying into Phoenix. I thought Tombstone was near Phoenix - have to look at the atlas again.


 
South of Tucson


----------



## DianneL (Jun 25, 2012)

We loved Arroyo Roble.  Great resort and a great location.  Have fun.


----------



## sammy (Jun 30, 2012)

We'll be at Los Abrigados in several weeks - if you haven't booked by then I
can update on the situation there.  There have been a lot of posts that it is awful right now, yet when I spoke to II they say the II standard for their rating requires otherwise and that RECENT reviews over the past year rate it at 4 stars out of 5 so we should be fine.  I sure hope so!


----------



## chriskre (Jun 30, 2012)

pgnewarkboy said:


> I don't know why you would be concerned it is DRI.  DRI has great resorts - many in Sedona.



Possibly because Diamond is walking guests to other hotels if you check in late.   Apparently they are overbooking and selling "tour" packages cheap to get people in for the presentations and then you get walked for the first night or two til the tour package people check out.  Not nice of Diamond.  :annoyed:


----------

